# Favorite state park?



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

What is everyones favorite state park? And why?


----------



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

and what is your least favorite? and why?


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

I am not a big state park fan, i prefer state forest campgrounds. My favorite is Burt lake because I have been going there with a group of people since I was a teenager. Nice beach, Decent fishing. Another one that I would probably try is Wilderness. Have driven through it a bunch of times but never stayed.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Ludington - Spring and fall - It's close to a lot of my favorite fishing and hunting areas plus it has sites big enough for my rig.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Ludington State Park gets my vote too! 

I've been camping there since 1969. The park has gone through a lot of changes over the years...and some for the better. There's just so much for a sportsman to do in the park year around.

PLUS...it's hard to beat the Lake Michigan sunset!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Which campground do you guys like best at Ludington State Park? Would like to try that one myself, but I think there are 3 campgrounds there. I have heard there was one that was better than the other two.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Aloha St. Park. Sweet beach.


----------



## lzqwhr (May 3, 2002)

I camped at Ludington all thru the 70's, it is a wonderful camp but hard as heck to get into, reservations fill up as soon as they are available and open on-line. I think we always stayed in the Cedars, if thats the loop closest to Lake MI. I have stayed at alot throughtout the U.P. and upper MI, really cant nail it down to just one though.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey "ibthetrout" - I've camped in all three over the years (The Pines, Cedar & Beechwood)

The Cedar Campground (the middle one) has the park store and is closest to the Sable River and the Nature Center.

The Beechwood Campground is located on Hamlin Lake (actually Lost Lake) and is closest to the dam and The Hamlin Beach.

The Pines Campground is located a couple hundred yards off of the Lake Michigan.

We perfer The Pines campground, then Beechwood and finally Cedar. All three have new modern restrooms.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

What abt. higgins lake and hartwick pines? And Mitchell in cadillac. They used to be good. Anymore? It's been years since my last visit to any. SG


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I also prefer the Pines.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Last summer stayed at Muskelenge State Park, in U.P. north of Newberry, verynice freshwater lake, and 100 yards from Lake Superior. Minutes fromTwo hearted River. We also visited many atractions from there as our home base, Taquamenon, Pictured rocks, Mackinac, etc.
Seen many nice Pike come from the lake, I was with wife and kids, only fished Two Hearted one day, did well. Very nice campground.


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

My favorite is McLain State Park in the UP. Why? It is the cleanest park I have ever seen. Plus, the sunsets on Lake Superior are second to none.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

I have a few that are tops with me.Ludington,Aloha,South Higgans,Mc Clain,Muskenlege Lake and Harrisville.I'm sure there are a few more great ones I missed.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Mine is Higgins Lake South Side State Park, hands down. Not much great fishing during the hot summer days but the swimming is one of a kind, awesome beach. 

And some good hunting for a college kid if u get my drift :bouncy:


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

If the fishing is slow try watching the docks for the loading/unloading adventures people have at the launch.


----------



## Camp Cook (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm new so if I make mistakes here please bear with me.  Muskallonge State Park is closest to all the things we like to do. We've also gotten some nice pike on this lake, although it was a few years ago. At that time however, it was quite shallow. 

I personally prefer the privacy and size of the sites that rustic camping provides. I miss tent camping but must admit the self contained unit is wonderful on rainy days. Hoping to be back up there sometime next month before I head back to work.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

In Delta County (U.P.) Historical Iron smelting village around the turn of the Century, Snail Shell Harbor with a dock you can fish off from (my son caught a 16 1/2 inch perch in the harbor) A rustic campsite as well as full hookups and a boat launch. A big sand beach just to the south and the Port Bar across the street from the beach.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

There's a soft spot in my heart for Wilson State Park in Harrison. We had one of our kids camping there at the young age of only 7 months old, family is close by, and we've used the park as a hunt camp several times so it just has some nice camping and hunting memories.


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't take this the wrong way but I haven't liked most of Michigan's State Parks. Often too crowded and noisy (victims of their own success?) We have left all the amenities (like showers and flush toilets) behind and discovered the riches Michigan has in State and National Forest campgrounds. Less people and a lot higher quality of experience. Pickerel Lake State Forest Campground, Lake Superior State Forest Campground are a couple of gems among many, many more.


----------

